# how to remove motherboard speaker



## entrana (Mar 8, 2008)

i have a xfx 650i. can u guys tell me how to remove the motherboard speaker from the jumper if it has one or any other way. i really want it out of my mobo


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 8, 2008)

Thre are no "jumpers" for case speakers! Just follow along the speaker cable to the mobo and pop it off!

But if there is an internal speaker on the mobo then I fear unless there is a documented way of removing it in the manual or an option in bios to disable it there is no other way but to remove the speaker driver in Device Manager (I'm assuming you are using Windows).


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 8, 2008)

is there no option in bios to turn it off? 
I had a similar mobo with a option to turn it off in BIOS


----------



## entrana (Mar 8, 2008)

i tried in device manager but its not working. as far as 650i is concerned i dont think its using case speakers


----------



## entrana (Mar 8, 2008)

anyone wanna shed some light?


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 8, 2008)

offtopic: I'm planning to buy the XFX 650i, whats the max onboard shared graphics memory?


----------



## Pathik (Mar 8, 2008)

It has no onboard memory.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 8, 2008)

duh, I'll get XFX 630i then.


----------



## redhat (Mar 8, 2008)

@entrana, you mean you dont want the default windows sounds to play from your motherboard...
If that's what you mean, there's a way to do so via the registry.
I dont remember it, But i remember Vishal having posted somewhere about this...
PM him in that cae, or search the forum...


----------



## entrana (Mar 8, 2008)

redhat said:


> @entrana, you mean you dont want the default windows sounds to play from your motherboard...
> If that's what you mean, there's a way to do so via the registry.
> I dont remember it, But i remember Vishal having posted somewhere about this...
> PM him in that cae, or search the forum...


i tried the reigstry way it aint working


----------



## entrana (Mar 9, 2008)

any more help guys?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 9, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> duh, I'll get XFX 630i then.



Buy the XFX 630i only when you plan to stay onboard as there is one flaw  which is, there is no Dual Channel Support with this board  how ever that doesn't cut out the performance part


----------



## praka123 (Mar 9, 2008)

I think mobo speaker is a piezzo buzzer.hitting it with a small hammer will render it useless


----------



## entrana (Mar 9, 2008)

^^^ something less lethal?


----------



## entrana (Mar 9, 2008)

can u guys guide me which wires to remove or something like that


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 9, 2008)

You can easily identify the speaker on the case and trace it to mobo. Just pop it off.


----------



## slugger (Mar 10, 2008)

cut off the wire in the middle

and attach crocodile clips to them - attach and detach at ur own convinince


----------



## entrana (Mar 10, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> You can easily identify the speaker on the case and trace it to mobo. Just pop it off.


are u trying to say that the speaker is located in the case and i just need to locate it?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 10, 2008)

^^^mostly yes. but some mobos haf it onboard. check the manual for component layout.


----------



## entrana (Mar 10, 2008)

i dont have a manual. my mobo does NOT come with a manual. cud u please check out xfx 650i for me?


----------



## entrana (Mar 10, 2008)

guys something looks fishy, in pc wizard my +3.3v voltage is showing 9.82 as same as +12v . and in nvidia control panel . beside fsb its showing 1.4v and a red square. anything?


----------



## entrana (Mar 10, 2008)

also guys please check my attached imageView attachment 1646


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

entrana said:


> i dont have a manual. my mobo does NOT come with a manual. cud u please check out xfx 650i for me?


speaker is located in case, its not on mobo (as what i confer after viewing pics on net)


----------



## entrana (Mar 10, 2008)

hmm any other help guys. what might actually be causing this beep( 3 short beep. pause . 3 short beep continously)


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

*www.pchell.com/hardware/beepcodes.shtml
*www.pantherproducts.co.uk/Articles/Motherboard/BIOSbeep.shtml

I guess its either memory related or VGA adapter


----------



## entrana (Mar 10, 2008)

there might be some improvement recently when i was playing game it beeped only once 3-3-3 then it stopeed. i didnt play much further though

i have used memtest and the tests results were good


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

entrana said:


> there might be some improvement recently when i was playing game it beeped only once 3-3-3 then it stopeed. i didnt play much further though
> 
> i have used memtest and the tests results were good



there should be a log entry in BIOS, check what it says abt the events happenin


----------



## entrana (Mar 10, 2008)

how to check that


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

entrana said:


> how to check that



check ur mobo manual for the log entry menu


----------



## entrana (Mar 10, 2008)

cud u just please tell me if i can remove the motherboard speaker even if it was ON the mobo


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

^^its difficult if the speaker is soldered to the mobo, you have to use soldering machine and loose the paste then remove it, but that will *void your Warranty

*
PS: Ur mobo dont have onboard speaker, the speaker is in case.


----------



## entrana (Mar 10, 2008)

are u sure the xfx650i does not haev a mobo speaker. i think i can confirm that because it doesnt show in the manual
u better be right buddy im feeling in deep **** here, really tense. i just want to shut this beep off and get on with my pathetic life


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

entrana said:


> are u sure the xfx650i does not haev a mobo speaker. i think i can confirm that because it doesnt show in the manual
> u better be right buddy im feeling in deep **** here, really tense. i just want to shut this beep off and get on with my pathetic life


i have seen the XFX 650i mobo pic and couldnt found anything resembling onboard speaker, and there wasnt any mention in the legend too

PS: I have DG965RY which has got onboard speaker, so i know how it looks


----------



## entrana (Mar 10, 2008)

one more thing. if mine did have a onboard speaker , it would have the controls in the bios right?

beside show DOES it look like, if my mobo had an oboard speaker


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

*flourishcomputer.com/products/desktop/desktop_right/motherboard/intel_boxdp965ltck1.jpg

see the round thing below 1st PCI slot and above the heatsink(smaller heatsink of south bridge).


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 10, 2008)

^^^thats dg33fbu!


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

^^DG965RY

he was asking how the speaker looks like, his mobo dont have one



entrana said:


> beside show DOES it look like, *if my mobo had an oboard speaker*


----------



## entrana (Mar 11, 2008)

cud u pinpoint where the speaker cable connection might be from here

View attachment 1649


is it one from (16)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 11, 2008)

fromthe pic it looks like there is no onboard speaker. just open up the case and you will find a small speaker attached to it. trace the wire from it to mobo and just unplug it.


----------



## entrana (Mar 11, 2008)

cud u tell me how the case speaker looks like so i might identify it. i might unplug the headphone speaker


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

*www.clearpc.ca/catalog/images/speaker.JPG

See the cylindrical speaker above


----------



## entrana (Mar 11, 2008)

o thats the bloody speaker. thanks a million buddy. luckily i recall seeing that. thanks for taking the trouble to help me. i owe u one u need anything u tell me.


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

Yup this thing is used in many electronic items, in vehicle indicator too (though a more powerful version)


----------



## entrana (Mar 11, 2008)

actually ive seen this but im not sure the techie installed this i have to call my mechie today . hes coming 5pm


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

k thats fine


----------



## entrana (Mar 11, 2008)

called my mechie. he applied some thermal paste brought down temp by 10C, also according to him, my antibiotic cabinet has a front lcd display as you know which creates the beep sound. the offboard speaker according to him was that lcd panel speaker. it had a sound option which was on. i turned it off now lets see

its working fine so far


----------

